# Glasklares Wasser aber Algen auf Steinen, Pumpe u. Schläuchen.



## korahund (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich bin`s mal wieder mit einem Problem. Mein Teichwasser ist klar bis zum Boden, immerhin ca. 140 cm. Der Teich ist seit Jahren gut bepflanzt und die Pflanzen wachsen  nun 
auch gut.  Auf der Wasseroberfläsche schwimmen bei starker Sonne auch mal ein paar Schwebealgen die aber vom Skimmer eingesaugt werden. Nun zu meienm neuen Ptoblem :
Alles was unter der Wasseroberfläsche ist wie große Steine, Pumpe, Skimmerfuß und Schläuche sind mit Faden u. anderen Algen bedeckt. Außer den Fadenalgen lässt sich das Zeug absaugen , was ich ständig tue, aber ist nach drei Tagen wieder da.
Was ist zu Tun ?. Bin für jeden Rat dankbar.
Gruß Korahund


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser aber Algen auf Steinen, Pumpe u. Schläuchen.*

Hallo Korahund,

zunächst möchte ich dir mal ein Kompliment machen für diesen schönen, großen Teich. Auch drumeerum schaut´s bei dir richtig schön aus.
Zum Algenproblem: Auf den Fotos ist da ja kaum was zu sehen, eher zu erahnen , was auch daran liegen kann, dass du öfters absaugst. Also kurz und knapp - ich kann hier kein Algenproblem erkennen. Wenn´s im Uferbereich im Moment zu Algen kommt - so ist das halt jetzt im Mai, das wird schon wieder.
Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass du keine Unterwasserpflanzen hast, auch keine Schwimmpflanzen. Lass einfach mal ein paar Krebsscheren zu Wasser und jetzt nach der kalten Sophie gehen auch __ Wassersalat/__ Muschelblume. Das sieht und gut aus und schlüft den Algen die Nährstoffe weg.

Gruß Eva


----------



## karsten. (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser aber Algen auf Steinen, Pumpe u. Schläuchen.*

dasistebennaturpur


----------



## sani89 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser aber Algen auf Steinen, Pumpe u. Schläuchen.*

Dein Teich sieht echt klasse aus, Glückwunsch. Zu dem Algen Problem ist es richtig, dass man sich Unterwasserpflanzen zulegen sollte. Wichtig wäre auch eine UV Lampe in der Pumpe. Ich habe mir damals eine bei Zooplus bestellt und bin super zufrieden. Klaro, die Kosten auch so an die 300 EUR, aber es dem Teich wirklich. Hab hier sogar nen aktuellen [DLMURL="http://www.gutscheinportal.com/zooplus-gutscheine/"]Zooplus Gutschein[/DLMURL] gefunden. Alles Gute für Deinen schicken Teich.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser aber Algen auf Steinen, Pumpe u. Schläuchen.*



karsten. schrieb:


> dasistebennaturpur



So ist es!   Im Mai gibt's nun mal (leider) Algen im Teich. 

Gegen Schwebealgen hast Du ja, wie wir Deinem Profil entnehmen,schon eine UV-Lampe in Deinem O*se-Filter im Einsatz. Bliebe nur der Check, ob die Lampe überhaupt noch funktioniert.  

Auch wenn wir zwei Filter gleicher Bauart wie Deine in Betrieb haben, gegen die Fadenalgen hilft im Frühjahr eben nur fleissig abfischen. Die "erlegt" die UV-Lampe nicht. Später im Jahr sollte/wird sich das ganze dann legen. 

Fazit: Auf Deine schöne Terrasse setzen, den Teich anschauen und abwarten ... und vielleicht mal die Wasserwerte messen, wenn nicht schon geschehen.


----------



## korahund (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser aber Algen auf Steinen, Pumpe u. Schläuchen.*



ziemlicherneuling schrieb:


> Hallo Korahund,
> 
> zunächst möchte ich dir mal ein Kompliment machen für diesen schönen, großen Teich. Auch drumeerum schaut´s bei dir richtig schön aus.
> Zum Algenproblem: Auf den Fotos ist da ja kaum was zu sehen, eher zu erahnen , was auch daran liegen kann, dass du öfters absaugst. Also kurz und knapp - ich kann hier kein Algenproblem erkennen. Wenn´s im Uferbereich im Moment zu Algen kommt - so ist das halt jetzt im Mai, das wird schon wieder.
> ...



Danke füe die schnelle Antwort. Werde mir ein paar Schwimmpflanzen zulegen und dann mal abwarten ob es besser wird.
Gruß
korahund


----------



## korahund (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser aber Algen auf Steinen, Pumpe u. Schläuchen.*



sani89 schrieb:


> Dein Teich sieht echt klasse aus, Glückwunsch. Zu dem Algen Problem ist es richtig, dass man sich Unterwasserpflanzen zulegen sollte. Wichtig wäre auch eine UV Lampe in der Pumpe. Ich habe mir damals eine bei Zooplus bestellt und bin super zufrieden. Klaro, die Kosten auch so an die 300 EUR, aber es dem Teich wirklich. Hab hier sogar nen aktuellen [DLMURL="http://www.gutscheinportal.com/zooplus-gutscheine/"]Zooplus Gutschein[/DLMURL] gefunden. Alles Gute für Deinen schicken Teich.




Hallo, eine UV Lampe 11Watt ist in Betrieb. Bei den Unterwasserpflanzen bin ich eher zurückhaltend. Gefallen mir nicht und habe Angst vor dem auswuchern.
Warte mal und werde sehen wann es besser wird.
Gruß
korahund


----------



## korahund (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser aber Algen auf Steinen, Pumpe u. Schläuchen.*



Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:


> So ist es!   Im Mai gibt's nun mal (leider) Algen im Teich.
> 
> Gegen Schwebealgen hast Du ja, wie wir Deinem Profil entnehmen,schon eine UV-Lampe in Deinem O*se-Filter im Einsatz. Bliebe nur der Check, ob die Lampe überhaupt noch funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Hallo, ich habe die Wasserwerte im Labor messen lassen. War alles im grünen Bereich.
Warte dann mal ab. Danke.
Grußkorahund


----------



## Werk1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser aber Algen auf Steinen, Pumpe u. Schläuchen.*

Hallo Korahund

Kann mich an all diesen Komentaren nur anschließen !
Aber bei einem Teich in deiner Größe kommst Du meist nicht ohne einen Zusatz aus .
Bei mir ist es so gewesen !!
Ich nehme immer Fadenalgen -F aus dem Koi-Discount -reine Biologie

Klar muß die UV Lampe auch jährlich gewechselt werden .

Gruß Werk uwe


----------



## Eugen (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser aber Algen auf Steinen, Pumpe u. Schläuchen.*

hallo Uwe

guggst du mal bei "Koi Discount" unter Fadenalgen F :

"_Warum wirkt Fadenalgenfrei F von Koi Discount so einfach und so effektiv? 

Bei diesem Produkt handelt es sich um ein Mittel ohne jegliche Zusätze von Algiziden. Spezielle Chelatoren nehmen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser auf und machen sie den Algen und auch den Wasserpflanzen zugängig. Selbst alte Ablagerungen von Schwermetallen werden gelöst und als Nährstoffe verwertet. Die eingebrachten Fruchtsäuren sorgen in Verbindung mit den Chelatoren für eine stabile Karbonathärte. Bei der Anwendung werden auch ausgefallene Phosphate gebunden, die dann als Nährstoffträger den Algen zugänglich gemacht werden. Die so gebundenen Nährstoffe werden von den Algen gierig aufgenommen und gelangen bis ins Kalkgerüst der Algen. Dieses Kalkgerüst der Algen löst sich dann auf und das Absterben der Algen beginnt. Bei der Anwendung erhöht sich der Phosphatgehalt im Wasser, der durch die Bindung aller im Wasser vorhandenen Nährstoffe entsteht. Dies hat keine Nachteile für Fische, Pflanzen und alle anderen Teichbewohner sowie Vögel, Hunde Katzen usw.. Dieser messbare Gesamtphosphatgehalt dient den Wasserpflanzen als Nährstoffquelle, ist jedoch für die Algen nicht zu verwerten, was dann zum Absterben der Algen führt.


Unser Produkt ist registriert unter baua: Reg.-Nr.N - 38971
Wirkstoff: Natriumhydrogencarbonat + Monolinuron


Kennzeichnung gem. EU-Richtline 08/8 EG: Algizide sicher verwenden! Vor Gebrauch stets Kennzeichnung und Produktinformation lesen!_"

und dann such mal bei der Tante G  "Monolinuron"
Wenn das die "Reine Biologie" ist, bringt der Storch die Kinder und der Osterhase legt die Ostereier 

Edit fragt sich,warum die obengenannten Chelatoren und Fruchtsäuren bei den Wirkstoffen nicht mehr genannt werden.


----------

